

Startup Wiki, sponsored by Y Combinator, powered by Infogami - rms
http://wiki.ycombinator.com/

======
tocomment
I thought infogami was dead. I say this because I had a wiki there for a year
and some of the features weren't working. I tried to contact their support
emails about 5 times and never heard anything.

------
rms
Perhaps this could be resurrected using some off the shelf wiki software? Or
an amazing minimalist equivalent written in Arc, if you'd prefer.

